# Remove Logos from Stickerless Cubes



## Aerospry (Aug 1, 2017)

*INTRO: *
Most stickerless cubes come with a screen printed logo on them of the brand that they were made by. These logos are great, but if you want to put a logo sticker on the cube, you can't because then it wont be competition legal (WCA Regulation 3l). The screen printed logos do wear off over time, but after they start to wear off, they look a little bit ratty. This has been a problem for me in the past, but it is not anymore!
I did a little bit of research, and found a way to remove screen printed logos from cubes. I use a strategy that people use to remove logos from electronics like cell phones and flashdrives. The great part about it is that it doesn't require any complicated or dangerous chemicals! All you need it some table sugar and time!
I know this sounds a little bit crazy, but it does work! All you have to do is rub table sugar on the logo for around 10 minutes, and then the logo is gone! I have tried it on puzzles from Qiyi and Moyu, and it worked on both. Here is an example of how it works.

*Step 1: Preparation*
In order to remove the screen printed logo, you will need:

Sugar
Masking Tape
Puzzle in need of logo removal
As an example for this guide, I am going to remove the logo from a X-Man Volt Square-1. Here is a picture of the puzzle before sticker removal. 


Spoiler: X-Man Volt Square 1











One thing that I like to do before starting the logo removal is to tape up the side of the puzzle that has the logo, in order to keep sugar from getting into the puzzle. I would suggest doing this, unless you want to fill your cube with sugar. Here is an example of what it looks like.


Spoiler: Protective Tape











*Step 2: Logo Removal*
This part if really simple, and it take 5-10 minutes. Basically what you do it take a little bit of sugar and put it on your thumb, and then rub the logo. Then you do it again, and again, and again. The sugar acts as a mild abrasive, and slowly removes the logo without hurting the actually plastic of the puzzle. This is because the sugar crystals are not actually that strong, and will start to break down as you remove the logo. Here is a comparison picture of broken down sugar on the left and brand new sugar on the right. 


Spoiler: Sugar Comparison










You should be fine to use a tablespoon of sugar for one logo, but I would get new sugar after that, in order to make your work and time worth it. 
For the first five minutes of rubbing the logo, it may not seem like you are having much of an effect. However, you are starting to break down the logo. After the logo starts to come off the cube, it will come off pretty quickly. Here are a couple of pictures of the process.


Spoiler: Mid Removal













Spoiler: Almost Done













Spoiler: Finished!











*Wrap Up:*
I think this puzzle looks so much better now that the logo is off. Here is a picture of it.


Spoiler: No Logo










You might notice a little bit of residue from the tape that I forgot to remove before taking this picture. Also, here is a picture of the cube with a SCS Logo, which I think looks so much better!


Spoiler: SCS Logo










I hope this guide helps everyone out in their own logo removal adventures. If you have any questions or comments, please leave them below!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks, this is useful. I've removed these logos by very gently scraping them with a sharp blade. It just takes a lot of patience. 

By the way, your images aren't showing. I think it's a permissions issue for wherever the images are hosted.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 1, 2017)

lol I have 2 logos on one center piece and I competed with it 2 times


----------



## SenorJuan (Aug 1, 2017)

Paint cutting compound, such as T-Cut, should be effective at removing the painted logo. A well-known product to car-owners.
Example:
http://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/t-cut-original-colour-restorer-500ml-309165


----------



## Alex B71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Letting nail polish remover sit on there for a short amount of time then wiping it down with a fine scrubbing tool usually does it quite well and quite fast. Just don't leave it on there too long...


----------



## aybuck37 (Aug 1, 2017)

Try using a magic rub eraser


----------



## Aerospry (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll have to try them out! 

BTW, I think I fixed the pictures.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 2, 2017)

Aerospry said:


> BTW, I think I fixed the pictures.



They still don't load.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 2, 2017)

Can't see the pics either, you should make a video. I'd love to do this to my QiYi 2x2.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Aug 4, 2017)

I used an electric rubber and it worked a treat


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 5, 2017)

Dremel it off...


----------



## Square-1 Parity (Jun 10, 2018)

aybuck37 said:


> Try using a magic rub eraser


ok thanks


----------



## hagner (Sep 11, 2018)

why can't they just include a cap without a printed logo


----------



## pglewis (Sep 11, 2018)

hagner said:


> why can't they just include a cap without a printed logo



^---- This. Also provide a plain cap if you insist on screened or more permanent logos, done.


----------

